

The Story Behind Ruby 1.9.3 Getting 36% Faster Loading Times - lfnik
http://www.rubyinside.com/ruby-1-9-3-faster-loading-times-require-4927.html?utm_source=wordtwit&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=wordtwit

======
petercooper
This directly relates to a popular HN story from the other day:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2594668> (in the sense that the solution
outlined in that story has sort of been evaded by some optimizations made by
Ruby core - temporarily, hopefully).

------
ballard
There's an old solaris rationalization: "It's not the time it takes to reboot,
but how often."

~~~
awj
Not to nit-pick your joke, but the unfortunate case in the Rails world is
_very_ often. I (try to) be a good boy and run tests before every check in, as
well as writing them in advance of new features. Our project has enough files
that it takes ~30-40s for the environment to load.

On an average day I probably spend 30 minutes to an hour of each day waiting
on environment loading, depending on the task. Big restructurings and big new
features tend to take a lot of test iterations.

Now that I do the numbers my time sunk on this is simply staggering.

~~~
molecule
ouch. that makes a profound productivity regression.

/obvious

------
atambo
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ8YfstVWKs>

------
aneth
I find this kind of performance regression and the blasé response extremely
frustrating and disappointing. What could the MRI team be working on that's
more important than fixing a bug that quadruples startup time for the most
popular Ruby applications? This should be fixed in a quick patch to 1.9.2.
There are tens of thousands of developers wasting oodles of man-hours
frustrated with this. It's bad for Ruby and bad for Rails.

Why is this not the #1 priority for the MRI team?

~~~
robryan
Without knowing anything about the core ruby developers, it's possible most of
them are detached from current real world ruby applications with heavy weight
frameworks?

~~~
cageface
It's amusing that Rails is now considered a heavy framework. I remember
writing my first Rails app with Rails 0.8. It was a tremendous breath of fresh
air then. Seven years later it's the bloated incumbent.

~~~
rawsyntax
there's always merb 1.1

